# Wo bleiben die bunten Radonbikes?



## internetsurfer (5. Januar 2012)

Habe mir gerade mal die Radon-Webseite angesehen.
Gut, das jetzt alle 2012er Modelle online sind.
Was ich nicht finde sind die silbernen, orangen und hellblauen Modelle, die immer mal wieder eingeblendet werden. Sind das Sonderanfertigungen oder gibts die später auch im Shop?


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2012)

...gibts auch in grüüüün  aber nur den rahmen gekauft- danach selbst aufgebaut .. greez , bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (5. Januar 2012)

Die Farben soll es gar nicht geben. 
Nur so wie es auf der Webseite sind


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Januar 2012)

Höchstens als Custom Aufbau, kostet natürlich mehr.
Einfach mal Radon anschreiben !


----------



## boxer24 (5. Januar 2012)

muß du gucken damenrad


----------



## internetsurfer (5. Januar 2012)

Mhm irgendwie doof. Dachte mir schon das es Custom ist. Ich frage mal nach. Der grüne Rahmen gefällt mir. Wann gab es den denn?


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2012)

ist ein 2009er modell . es gab ihn in dieser farbe - soweit ich weiss- nur 2 mal .. ist ein zr litening . gruss, k.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (6. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...gibts auch in grüüüün



Ja, aber nur am Fully 

http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/60766/slide-am-9-0-freaky-green.jpg


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2012)

wie du oben auf den bildern  siehts , ist meins ein ht - und grün .....


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (6. Januar 2012)

Hier geht's doch um die 2012er Modelle. Da habe ich grün nur am Fully gesehen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (6. Januar 2012)

Stopp!

Es gibt doch grüne HT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (6. Januar 2012)

Laut der letzten Mail die ich von Radon bekommen habe, wird kein Custom-Bike mehr angeboten und diese Aussage bezog sich nur auf Ausstattungsänderungen.
..hoffe sie ändern diese Einstellung noch. Aber unwarscheinlich...


----------



## RED_RADON (19. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es auch schade dass die Mehrzahl der 2012er Bikes nur in schwarz und weiß angeboten wird. Man sieht die Bilder der Foto-Shootings mit den knalligen orangenen, grünen und hellblauen Bikes und denkt sich: "das hätt ich auch gern!" Ich habe mir letztes Jahr noch das RADON ZR Team 6.0 gekauft, in einem richtig schönen kräftigen rot, die Farbe war auch durchaus ein Kaufgrund, denn eigentlich wollte ich eine bessere Ausstattung, aber das hab ich dann selbst in Angriff genommen 

Mir hat auch grundsätzlich das "alte" Design mit dem alten RADON-Logo besser gefallen. Wie ist das bei euch, gefällt euch der neue Look besser??

Ich bin mal auf das Ergebnis des Design-Contest gespannt, hoffentlich gewinnt da ein etwas knalligeres Design!


----------



## Andcream (19. Januar 2012)

Froh über Farbe wären sicherlich viele. Sobald ein Bild auftaucht wo das Rad nicht Schwarz/Weiß ist fragen die Leute wann und wo man das Kaufen kann.
Vielleicht wird es ja nächstes Jahr ein bischen Bunt.
Und ja mir gefällt das alte Design auch besser. Nur an ein paar Modellen gefällt mir das neue recht gut


----------



## silverdiver (20. Januar 2012)

Also das hier ist wohl das aktuelle 2012er Prospekt. Ich sehe da so viele Farben, das glaubste kaum...

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_mtbs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Januar 2012)

Aber viele der abgebildeten Räder(orange, hellblau) wird es so in der Farbe nicht geben. 
Wenn man es von Radon einen Custom-Aufbau machen lässt, dann könnte man vielleicht seinen Rahmen Wunschfarbe auswählen ?


----------



## Max_V (21. Januar 2012)

Radon bietet aber Custom nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Paul (21. Januar 2012)

@RED_RADON ging mir genauso das Rot war bei mir auch ein Kaufgrund immer nur schwarz oder weiße Bikes über all in der Stadt mit dem Knalligen Rot vom 6.0 fällt man auf, dieses Jahr ist es eher trist bei Radon


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Januar 2012)

Komische Werbepolitik, das muß man schon sagen.
Entweder ich biete die Rahmenfarben an, die ich groß mit Bildern publik mache oder ich setze die Farben die ich habe gekonnt in Szene. (das geht auch mit schwarz und weiß)

Wenn das Radon (oder die Werbefirma) nicht kann, haben die ihren Job verfehlt!!

Hätte mich damals auch über etwas mehr Farbe gefreut, aber mein Skeen 6.0 gab es nur in schwarz. Die Hauptsache ist aber, es funktioniert.


----------



## Wiepjes (22. Januar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Komische Werbepolitik, das muß man schon sagen.
> Entweder ich biete die Rahmenfarben an, die ich groß mit Bildern publik mache oder ich setze die Farben die ich habe gekonnt in Szene. (das geht auch mit schwarz und weiß)
> 
> Wenn das Radon (oder die Werbefirma) nicht kann, haben die ihren Job verfehlt!!
> ...



Hi Robby, habe mir gestern im Radon Center die 2012er Bikes angeschaut. Erstens sehen die Bikes super aus und zweitens, das Skeen hängt da in grün und die bunten Bikes stehen da auch rum. Die Verkäufer meinetn, dass die Kunden alle schwarze Bikes haben wollten. Ich werde mir das Slide 9.0 zulegen. Die schwarzen vom Vorjahr haben mir gar nicht gefallen . Die waren sofort ausverkauft. Farbe? Das sieht nur aus, wenn die Komponenten stimmen. Die bikes sind doch auf den Bildern super abgestimmt, aber von euch, die hier so rumposten würde doch keiner das Skeen in gold kaufen.


----------



## Wiepjes (22. Januar 2012)

hier das skeen


----------



## blutbuche (22. Januar 2012)

holla , die waldfee


----------



## internetsurfer (22. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> die bunten Bikes stehen da auch rum.


Meinst du die Bikes die sie für die Werbeaufnahmen benutzt haben? Sind ja dann wohl Einzelstücke. Was heisst hier, alle wollen schwarze Bikes.
2011 war das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht anders bei Radon(Ausnahme Team 6 in rot). Es gibt Schwarz oder weiss.
Habe mir dann ein weisses geholt weil wirklich jeder zweite ein schwarzes MTB fährt.
Das grüne Skeen ist aber wirklich nice!


----------



## Max_V (22. Januar 2012)

Green-Skeen   WILL HABEN!!!!!


----------



## Andcream (22. Januar 2012)

Früher gab es die Radon´s ja sogar mit echtem Design! Also nicht nur Schwarz/Weiß/Rot sondern sogar mal alle Farben an einem Rad. 
Aber die ganzen Versender sparen sich das immer mehr und man bekommt nur noch einfarbig mit Schriftzug drauf. S
So sehen irgendwie alle gleich Langweilig aus.


----------



## Wiepjes (22. Januar 2012)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Früher gab es die Radon´s ja sogar mit echtem Design! Also nicht nur Schwarz/Weiß/Rot sondern sogar mal alle Farben an einem Rad.
> Aber die ganzen Versender sparen sich das immer mehr und man bekommt nur noch einfarbig mit Schriftzug drauf. S
> So sehen irgendwie alle gleich Langweilig aus.



An deiner Flotte sieht man, dass es passt!


----------



## Andcream (23. Januar 2012)

Hmm..tut mir leid aber irgendwie hab ich keine Ahnung was du da jetzt damit sagen willst...
Willst du sagen das dir meine Räder gefallen? oder nicht? Oder etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (25. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Hi Robby, habe mir gestern im Radon Center die 2012er Bikes angeschaut. Erstens sehen die Bikes super aus und zweitens, das Skeen hängt da in grün und die bunten Bikes stehen da auch rum. Die Verkäufer meinetn, dass die Kunden alle schwarze Bikes haben wollten. Ich werde mir das Slide 9.0 zulegen. Die schwarzen vom Vorjahr haben mir gar nicht gefallen . Die waren sofort ausverkauft. Farbe? Das sieht nur aus, wenn die Komponenten stimmen. Die bikes sind doch auf den Bildern super abgestimmt, aber von euch, die hier so rumposten würde doch keiner das Skeen in gold kaufen.



Hi Wiepes,

das Skeen 6.0 (2010) gab´s damals nur in schwarz. 
Neuen Rahmen werd ich mir jetzt nicht kaufen, nur wegen dem grün.  Aber macht schon was her ...


----------

